# Spark plug with hei



## Steveh513 (May 3, 2020)

My 67 gto has a 400 out of a 67 gran prix it has an hei distrutor should i gap the plugs a little more than stock beings it originally had points


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Try 045 which is typically on hei system in Pontiac


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

You could, but it takes more energy to jump the gap - and the HEI does put out more spark. However, my personal opinion, gap it a .040".


----------

